# en parlar d'una operació



## gvergara

Hola:

He llegit la siguiente oració en un altre fil

_Vaig trobar en un text científic que es parla d'un *puenteo*, *en parlar* sobre una operació en el cor._

Assumeixo que _en parlar_ es refereix a _*quan es parla *de una operació del cor_. Jo preferiria fer servir _*al *parlar _en lloc de _*en *parlar _(car _en + Infinitiu _es refereix a accions successives) però no n'estic segur, perquè, pel que sé, _al + Infinitiu_ fa referència a accions simultànies. Es pot utilitzar _al/ en parlar _en aquest cas, o és preferible reformular l'expressió (i dir, per example, _... es parla d'un puenteo *quan es parla* _(en lloc de _en parlar _o _al parlar_) _sobre una operació del cor_) Gràcies per endavant

Gonzalo (Corregiu tots els meus erros, sisplau )


----------



## betulina

Hola,

Que jo sàpiga, "en + infinitiu" és una expressió temporal equivalent a "quan + verb conjugat". En aquest cas que dius a mi no em sona estrany; també em semblaria bé posar-hi un gerundi: "parlant d'una operació".

A veure què hi diuen els altres, però.


----------



## gvergara

betulina said:


> Hola,
> 
> Que jo sàpiga, "en + infinitiu" és una expressió temporal equivalent a "quan + verb conjugat". En aquest cas que dius a mi no em sona estrany; també em semblaria posar-hi un gerundi "parlant d'una operació".
> 
> A veure què hi diuen els altres, però.


Gràcies. He esperat una llarga estona perquè em donessin una resposta, continuaré esperant 

Gonzalo


----------



## Lurrezko

Jo estic d'acord amb la Betulina. Em fa l'efecte que_ al + infinitiu_ és una construcció castellana, no pas catalana.


----------



## gvergara

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Jo estic d'acord amb la Betulina. Em fa l'efecte que_ al + infinitiu_ és una construcció castellana, no pas catalana.


 
De debò? Aquesta explicació la vaig llegir en una gramàtica catalana el nom de la qual he oblidat... Deia que _al + infinitiu _s'utilitza per expressar simulataneitat mentre que _en + infinitiu_ indica accions successives.

_Sempre uso guants al banyar el nen. __En banyar-lo, preparo el dinar._

Tu feries servir _en+ Infinitiu_ en tots dos casos? Mai no utilitzes _al + Infinitiu_ quan parles en català? Una abraçada

Gonzalo


----------



## betulina

gvergara said:


> _Sempre uso guants al banyar el nen. __En banyar-lo, preparo el dinar._



Aquest "en banyar-lo" vol dir "després de banyar-lo"? Jo no ho utilitzaria mai així.
"Al + infinitiu" és una construcció que sí que es fa servir parlant, però que jo sàpiga és, si més no, "sospitosa" i caldria substituir-la per "en + infinitiu" en registre formals.

En aquest enllaç se'n parla una mica: en + infinitiu. També al diccionari donen uns exemples que només casen amb el que es diu en aquest enllaç:



> *4 * Davant un infinitiu, expressa relacions circumstancials que denoten precedència immediata o causalitat. _En ésser les set, se'n va anar. En tenir un llibre, ja no es recorda de ningú! En acabar la feina tornarem. _


----------



## Lurrezko

gvergara said:


> De debò? Aquesta explicació la vaig llegir en una gramàtica catalana el nom de la qual he oblidat... Deia que _al + infinitiu _s'utilitza per expressar simulataneitat mentre que _en + infinitiu_ indica accions successives.
> 
> _Sempre uso guants al banyar el nen. __En banyar-lo, preparo el dinar._
> 
> Tu feries servir _en+ Infinitiu_ en tots dos casos? Mai no utilitzes _al + Infinitiu_ quan parles en català? Una abraçada
> 
> Gonzalo


 
Sempre havia pensat que* al + infinitiu* era un castellanisme. Per expressar aquesta idea, fem servir *en + **infinitiu*, amb sentit de complement circumstancial de temps (expressant precedència immediata) o de causa:

_Em vaig alegrar molt en veure el meu amic_ (quan el vaig veure)
_En trobar-lo tan deprimit, em vaig preocupar_ (com que el vaig trobar)

En qualsevol cas, aquesta construcció no és gaire habitual en català col·loquial, són molt més freqüents les opcions que t'he posat entre parèntesi

Salut


----------



## gvergara

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Sempre havia pensat que* al + infinitiu* era un castellanisme. Per expressar aquesta idea, fem servir *en + **infinitiu*, amb sentit de complement circumstancial de temps (expressant precedència immediata) o de causa:
> 
> _Em vaig alegrar molt en veure el meu amic_ (quan el vaig veure)
> _En trobar-lo tan deprimit, em vaig preocupar_ (com que el vaig trobar)
> 
> En qualsevol cas, aquesta construcció no és gaire habitual en català col·loquial, són molt més freqüents les opcions que t'he posat entre parèntesi
> 
> Salut


 Moltes gràcies, Lurrezko oinak, si trobo el llibre a què em referia, et faré saber el seu nom. De tota manera, crec que hi ha consens que és millor evitar l'ús de _al + Infinitiu_. Fins ara

Gonzalo


----------



## Lurrezko

gvergara said:


> Moltes gràcies, Lurrezko oinak, si trobo el llibre a què em referia, et faré saber el seu nom. De tota manera, crec que hi ha consens que és millor evitar l'ús de _al + Infinitiu_. Fins ara
> 
> Gonzalo



Que vagi bé, i felicitats pel teu català.


----------



## gvergara

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Que vagi bé, i felicitats pel teu català.


 
Gràcies. Amb l'ajuda del fòrum es pot millorar molt!


----------

